# Revenge on Package Theives



## John Lyngdal (Dec 20, 2018)

In case you haven't seen this:



Enjoy I sure did.

John


----------



## 8wr_zj (Jan 4, 2019)

Epic

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Real1shepherd (Jun 25, 2019)

Fantastic.....but he sold out with the glitter....should have used some kind of permanent ink.

Kevin


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 25, 2019)

Real1shepherd said:


> Fantastic.....but he sold out with the glitter....should have used some kind of permanent ink.
> 
> Kevin



fox urine is about as close to permanent as you can get in vehicle upholstery.


----------



## TRTermite (Jun 25, 2019)

John Lyngdal said:


> In case you haven't seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAH!!!! NEEETOOH!!! I got a HAPPY on my face watching this Thanks for posting this video


----------



## arboristlove (Jun 25, 2019)

LOL! I have seen a few of these before and they never cease to make me laugh.


----------



## Real1shepherd (Jun 25, 2019)

ironman_gq said:


> fox urine is about as close to permanent as you can get in vehicle upholstery.



Cool! What about that concentrated deer type urine they use in fly traps?? Now you've got me thinking...lol! 

I wasn't even thinking about a car....just assumed the thieves would carry the loot to a domicile. Hell, they probably drive newer cars than I have.

Kevin


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 26, 2019)

Real1shepherd said:


> Cool! What about that concentrated deer type urine they use in fly traps?? Now you've got me thinking...lol!
> 
> I wasn't even thinking about a car....just assumed the thieves would carry the loot to a domicile. Hell, they probably drive newer cars than I have.
> 
> Kevin



Deer will work too but Fox is much stronger, just a dab'll do ya


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Jun 26, 2019)

I'll be that if everything is shipped in those Cologuard(stool sample) boxes, nobody would take them.


----------



## Real1shepherd (Jun 27, 2019)

ironman_gq said:


> Deer will work too but Fox is much stronger, just a dab'll do ya


 
Wow.....but somehow the stuff needs to be released when the box is opened. If the box has any odor, they'll just toss it. Where in the world do you get fox urine??? You don't wanna know the mental picture I have of that...lol! I'm sure it's synthetic....

Man, I'd pay good money of a vid where those miscreants opened a package and were doused with that smell!

Kevin


----------



## Chainsaw Pete (Jan 10, 2020)

Real1shepherd said:


> Wow.....but somehow the stuff needs to be released when the box is opened. If the box has any odor, they'll just toss it. Where in the world do you get fox urine??? You don't wanna know the mental picture I have of that...lol! I'm sure it's synthetic....
> 
> Man, I'd pay good money of a vid where those miscreants opened a package and were doused with that smell!
> 
> Kevin


Most every hunting supply store sells various scents to hide the human odor so deer will not be frightened. To to cabelas or your local rural general/hunting/hardware store. If they sell hunting licenses, ammo, and other gear they will have fox urine.


----------



## Real1shepherd (Jan 10, 2020)

Chainsaw Pete said:


> Most every hunting supply store sells various scents to hide the human odor so deer will not be frightened. To to cabelas or your local rural general/hunting/hardware store. If they sell hunting licenses, ammo, and other gear they will have fox urine.



Yeah and I probably used to know that in my 20's when I was still hunting. I never used anything like that though........

Kevin


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Skunk scent in a plastic squirt bottle set to explode.






Sold thru several internet sources. you can even get skunk fog thru Flea Bay.

 Al


----------



## B Brown (Jan 11, 2020)

I know of a guy who used Fox urine to get back at a jerk one time. He used a hypodermic needle to inject it into the car though the window seal. About 3 wks later, the guy sold the car!! I've got 2 bottles of fox urine, bad, bad stuff, its sealed with a large wax seal on the lid. You don't mess with that kind of ''stuff'', its deadly, lol.


----------



## sb47 (Jan 11, 2020)

Real1shepherd said:


> Fantastic.....but he sold out with the glitter....should have used some kind of permanent ink.
> 
> Kevin


 Ink would have been better, you can't wash that stuff off and it would be there for ever.


----------



## Chainsaw Pete (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm not sure I would want to bag any animal dumb enough to be attracted to skunk juice. And having watched the glitter bomb video a while ago, I admire the work Mark Rober put into designing and making this device. Note that some of the reactions posted in the original video were staged, but not the device. Too, making any device that causes real harm is illegal and can have unintended consequences. Recently there was an article in the paper about a Maine man who was shot by his own gun which had been rigged to go off if his door was opened. He was 65 and evidently forgot about the booby trap and opened the door. Getting old is rough, especially as your memory slips.

Many years ago, while in school, an acquaintance gave me (and a friend) a 2 oz bottle of benzyl mercaptan. This is the purified liquid that is the active smell in the fluid your average skunk sprays. I hung it outside my dorm room for a couple of weeks, but the vapor pressure is so high, the smell eventually penetrated the leaky window. My roommate took it to another guy who had requested it, and in the subsequent excitement, the bottle was broken in a stairway. This stuff is not to be trifled with, believe me!


----------



## Real1shepherd (Jan 11, 2020)

There's a whole Youtube series from a lawyer about home defense and WHY it is illegal to hook up a deadly device set to thwart criminals and robbers in your home, vacation cabin etc. You don't even have to be there....if someone gets harmed/killed by a device you set up, you're going up for murder or attempted murder, period. The statutes are clear on this and have been tested over and over.

Kevin


----------



## Chainsaw Pete (Jan 11, 2020)

Hey, if they trip on your steps walking up to your house, you need liability insurance to cover yourself. But we are drifting far afield in this thread. So, sprinkle some glitter and/or fox urine on your front walk leading up to those steps.....that brings this back into the fold for this thread....


----------



## old guy (Jan 11, 2020)

Chainsaw Pete said:


> I'm not sure I would want to bag any animal dumb enough to be attracted to skunk juice. And having watched the glitter bomb video a while ago, I admire the work Mark Rober put into designing and making this device. Note that some of the reactions posted in the original video were staged, but not the device. Too, making any device that causes real harm is illegal and can have unintended consequences. Recently there was an article in the paper about a Maine man who was shot by his own gun which had been rigged to go off if his door was opened. He was 65 and evidently forgot about the booby trap and opened the door. Getting old is rough, especially as your memory slips.
> 
> Many years ago, while in school, an acquaintance gave me (and a friend) a 2 oz bottle of benzyl mercaptan. This is the purified liquid that is the active smell in the fluid your average skunk sprays. I hung it outside my dorm room for a couple of weeks, but the vapor pressure is so high, the smell eventually penetrated the leaky window. My roommate took it to another guy who had requested it, and in the subsequent excitement, the bottle was broken in a stairway. This stuff is not to be trifled with, believe me!


They are not attracted to it, it just covers the hunters scent.


----------



## Real1shepherd (Jan 11, 2020)

Chainsaw Pete said:


> Hey, if they trip on your steps walking up to your house, you need liability insurance to cover yourself. But we are drifting far afield in this thread. So, sprinkle some glitter and/or fox urine on your front walk leading up to those steps.....that brings this back into the fold for this thread....



That's why I didn't get into the name of the lawyer and the series....it wanders too far from this thread. Point being that you can't knowingly rig something that will do severe bodily harm or contribute to someone's death.

You gotta remember from a criminal's perspective, they never admit to doing anything wrong. If they jack your stuff, it's because YOU allowed them to do it. They'll take any avenue a lawyer would offer them if it shifts blame to someone else. Their only concern is how the cops treat them and how the prison treats them while they are incarcerated. It's NEVER about what they did to get incarcerated in the first place. My meth doing/dealing son brought me into this whole grungy world of miscreants, while I tried to save his life.

Kevin


----------



## quantico (Mar 7, 2020)

Better yet launch 10 oz of mercury all over their car or house.... or some sort of toxic illness.. this is not very funny.. handcuff them to a tree 10 miles in the woods and let the animals eat these losers..


----------

